# I need a renaissance piece, suggestions?



## mackan

Hello all.
I'm looking for a renaissance piece for about 3-6 instruments, preferrably with some or all of these:
Guitar/lute (a must)
Harpsichord
Viola
Flute 

Any ideas?

/ Marcus


----------



## Edward Elgar

I think the guy you're looking for is John Dowland. He was the lute legend back then - not really renaissance but more early baroque. If you want to hear renaissance music, your best bet is choral music. Palestrina and Monteverdi are composers to look out for.


----------

